# Looking at mobile ip location in gmail



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I live in Massachusetts yet when I log on to a computer and check the location of the mobile device connected to my account (this phone on vzw 4G) gmail properly identifies the ip address of this phone but lists location in NY or NJ. Why is that?

Activity properly conincides with my gmail activity so I'm not hacked. I just dont get why gmail (under details at bottom of inbox screen on a computer) thinks I'm in another state?

Normally I would ask vzw but I'm rooted aosp so I don't want them involved if I can avoid it.

I do use google voice if that matters. I see no unusual activity in my verizon.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I wondered the same thing as when I tether and go on Google search or speedtest sites on my computer. It says I am in dc and not anywhere close to where I live in va.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Eh, when I had a blackberry, Google would always think I am in Canada due to RIM's servers being located there.

Verizon's IPs do not always point to the nearest location. You're behind Network Address Translation (NAT) (1 public IP for many users) since we (the world) basically ran out of IPv4 addresses for everyone some months ago. On a smaller scale, think of it as how everyone in your house connects to the same router usually for internet. Each of you have a unique private IP, but there is generally only one public IP that each of you share on the Internet.

Generally my IP on Verizon points to somewhere near Detroit despite the fact I am 300 miles away.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it has to do with where the data actually leaves Verizon's network. That is the place the sites will think you are at since they cannot access your GPS location or know where the tower is.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

